# Great homemade meal replacement shake



## darreng (Aug 9, 2006)

i wanted to share with everyone a great meal replacement shake that i do up for myself a couple times per day, rather than buy those packets will a million ingredients in them. Most health food stores sell both oatmeal in flour form as well as almonds in flour form in the baking section. I simply take a scoop of whey isoloate, a scoop of oatmeal flour and a scoop of almond flour. It mixes perfectly since its all powder form already as opposed to using raw oats and other things that dont dilute. WIht this you just shake it up and it goes down smooth, no blender no mess. Great nutritional value.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 10, 2006)

That sounds like a pretty good idea to me, and reasonably balanced as well.  Do you mix it in milk or water?


----------

